# C. margaritatus/bicolor instar#



## Galapoheros (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anybody know how many instars Centruroides margaritatus/bicolor(?) have?, baby ones are tiny, about the size of C. vittatus babies.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 12, 2009)

I believe 5 or 6 depending on female or male.


----------



## mackytamayo (Sep 12, 2009)

If your refering on C. Margaritatus bicolor morph, they reach maturity at 7instar. But its better if youll wait for the female to reach 8instar to be able to have a nice big brood just like what happen with mine..


----------



## Fire Starter (Sep 13, 2009)

mackytamayo said:


> If your refering on C. Margaritatus bicolor morph, they reach maturity at 7instar. But its better if youll wait for the female to reach 8instar to be able to have a nice big brood just like what happen with mine..


got some C.bicolors and they all got to 7th instar? still observing if they'll reach 8


----------



## straywolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Fire Starter said:


> got some C.bicolors and they all got to 7th instar? still observing if they'll reach 8


it's highly unlikely that what you have are legit bicolors.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Sep 14, 2009)

I always thought C.Margaritatus matured at 6th instar? 
At least for female if i'm not mistaken


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 14, 2009)

with a large pectine count overlap you will need to do a fixed finger denticle count to distinguish these two species.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 14, 2009)

Because of the location these were found in and from some ID opinions by a couple of other people, these are thought to be bicolor but I'm not as sure as they are because I'm getting a denticle count of 8(marg) and not 9(bicolor) so far, but I can't get a really good pic yet.  This is why I haven't been saying they are bicolor for sure.  The problem I'm having is getting a good close up of the tip area of the fixed finger.  Maybe there is another pair of teeth I can't see very well real close to the others at the tip.  Does the very tip always have a pair of teeth? I will get a better pic later.  Also, if there is a margaritatus/bicolor morph, what would the denticle count be on those, anybody know?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 15, 2009)

>trying to stay calm, because the occurance (or not) of a so called C.margaritatus bicolor morph is discussed for the bazilion time here, and I explained an equal amount of times that there is no such morph< 

Galapoheros, when you count the rows of granules, count every row you can see. At the distal end of the finger, you will see 2-4 large tooth/ tubercles, the first row is very small, consisting of maybe 4-8 granules, the last row, is a long continuous row most of the time, anyway it looks like a long, continuous row. I hope this helps you a bit, if not, post a good pic and I will explain what "parts" are depicted.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Michiel, there are millions of people to get to with data.  If you are frustrated already, I'd give up.  But I'm glad you haven't, keep going and repeating info you know, it's a long, repetitive thing.  After the babies leave her, I will try to get much better pics with my sucky camera.  I think I have a magnifier I can use but I don't know yet.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 18, 2009)

hey Galapoheros empty some pm box, got a question for you.


----------



## Fire Starter (Sep 19, 2009)

straywolf said:


> it's highly unlikely that what you have are legit bicolors.


i dont know, it was sold to me as C.bicolor??? ill try to post some pics


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 21, 2009)

Go ahead and post pics in this thread if you want Fire Starter, it might be good to compare.  OK this is all I could do with this camera.  ...margaritatus or do you think bicolor?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 21, 2009)

8 rows of granules on the fixed finger as far as I can tell. Especially the last pic was very helpful.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 21, 2009)

Daahhhh, OK thanks, my brain was trying to see 9.  So why is bicolor harder to come across than margaritatus?  Is it just that they have a smaller range in the area, not as many people to pick them up?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 22, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Daahhhh, OK thanks, my brain was trying to see 9.


1. That what happens when you stare into an ocular too long, it happens to me to. Take a brake every now and then. 
2. C.bicolor is much more rare in the hobby, although it has been sold in Europe this summer. Maybe next year, more of them come to the US, who knows.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been told that these were collected on the West Coast of Costa Rica on the beach, they were then identified by a research group there as bicolor. I still do not know for sure.


----------

